# Is my land big enough?



## Maddie Finn (May 27, 2020)

Matter has been resolved!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

In short no. No where big enough for any horse or pony. I would have thought someone with 20+ years of keeping horses would know that. You need at least an acre.

also a goat is not a suitable companion for a pony. Horses and ponies are herd animals and need their own species as companionship. It can be very detrimental to your pony to be kept without another pony for company.

On the exercise - one lunge and one ride per week is really not a lot of work at all. Most pleasure horses are in work 4/5/6 time’s a week.


if you would really like a pony or your own, why not keep one at a livery yard which is more fun when you’re young as you have a lot of other horsey people to mix with and you can get more help with your pony. Or, if you only want to ride one or two times a week why not look or a loan pony?


----------



## Linda Weasel (Mar 5, 2014)

If the person buying the land has 20+ years experience then they should know.

Cross posted


----------



## Maddie Finn (May 27, 2020)

Teddy-dog said:


> In short no. No where big enough for any horse or pony. I would have thought someone with 20+ years of keeping horses would know that. You need at least an acre.
> 
> also a goat is not a suitable companion for a pony. Horses and ponies are herd animals and need their own species as companionship. It can be very detrimental to your pony to be kept without another pony for company.
> 
> ...


Hi thanks for your quick response! He has had 20+ years experience but has not worked with horses for quite a few years so at first glance he wasnt sure either. A vet had told us that ponys dont have to live with other ponies so that's why we thought about a goat? I've told him about this and currently waiting for a response! Thanks again


----------



## Maddie Finn (May 27, 2020)

Linda Weasel said:


> If the person buying the land has 20+ years experience then they should know.
> 
> Cross posted


Hey! Thanks for a quick reply he has 20+ years experience but hasnt worked with them for about 15 as he sold his other land. At first glance it looks big enough but we thought we'd get a second opinion!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Maddie Finn said:


> Hi thanks for your quick response! He has had 20+ years experience but has not worked with horses for quite a few years so at first glance he wasnt sure either. A vet had told us that ponys dont have to live with other ponies so that's why we thought about a goat? I've told him about this and currently waiting for a response! Thanks again


it's definitely far too small. Not too sure what vet he's been speaking to but ponies definitely need other ponies for company! You'll get the odd person who will say their pony has lived by itself or whatever and is fine but it's really not recommended. It's so bad for their mental health - they need others in their herd to express natural behaviours. Plus goats have different needs to horses too - they're not grazers for one so won't eat the grass and need to have bushes and trees to browse on. People do keep single goats with horses and sheep etc but ideally goats also need other goat friends as they are herd animals too.
Also, you won't know how a horse will react to a goat if they've never seen them before! They will not automatically see them as a 'friend'. One of the horses my horse used to share a field with would try and kill a sheep if it got in with them (didn't happen while I was there but had happened in the past!).


----------



## Maddie Finn (May 27, 2020)

Teddy-dog said:


> it's definitely far too small. Not too sure what vet he's been speaking to but ponies definitely need other ponies for company! You'll get the odd person who will say their pony has lived by itself or whatever and is fine but it's really not recommended. It's so bad for their mental health - they need others in their herd to express natural behaviours. Plus goats have different needs to horses too - they're not grazers for one so won't eat the grass and need to have bushes and trees to browse on. People do keep single goats with horses and sheep etc but ideally goats also need other goat friends as they are herd animals too.
> Also, you won't know how a horse will react to a goat if they've never seen them before! They will not automatically see them as a 'friend'. One of the horses my horse used to share a field with would try and kill a sheep if it got in with them (didn't happen while I was there but had happened in the past!).


Thanks we've decided not to put anything on the land I definitely wouldnt want to put an animal in danger!


----------



## Teddy-dog (Nov 2, 2017)

Maddie Finn said:


> Thanks we've decided not to put anything on the land I definitely wouldnt want to put an animal in danger!


think that's a wise choice. There are other animals that could go on there but horses and ponies do need quite a bit of space 

there are plenty of ways to get involved in the horsey world if you want to!


----------



## Maddie Finn (May 27, 2020)

Teddy-dog said:


> think that's a wise choice. There are other animals that could go on there but horses and ponies do need quite a bit of space
> 
> there are plenty of ways to get involved in the horsey world if you want to!


Yep! I've been riding for many years and I loan too so were seeing where that goes


----------

